# Guesstimated value of 76 F100?



## Capt Quirk (Apr 7, 2017)

Ad says it is in good shape, has a V8 but don't run. Haven't seen it, so I can't say what they think "good" is.


----------



## Rivershot (Apr 8, 2017)

Way to little info. Have you at least seen some pics? When did it last run? Why does it no longer run? How old are the tires? Man. or Auto? Rust?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 8, 2017)

Hey! Long time, no see my friend! I know nothing more than what I posted. Not much to go on, but I will assume it is fairly rough, but not shot out. The engine, I will also assume is shot. I'd likely want to find a 302 to drop in... I love them little power plants.

It is a truck model I would like, but not sure where to start the offer at. Sight unseen, haven't even talked to the guy. $500 too low? I know a lot of folks are really proud of their junk, which is why you see people asking $15 for an empty bottle of whiskey at antique stores, when you can buy a full one for 10 bucks more.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 8, 2017)

I assume it is a long distance away since you have not seen it. 

Pics would be a must in a case like that IMO The transmission will no doubt need work if it is an automatic. 

Junk body and non running power train means scrap value to me. No more than $300 in case you have to scrap it


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks Milkman, that is a little less than I expected. Ok, a lot less. If it is a total basket, that would be fair. I found the ad in the little paper, and didn't want to even call until I got an idea of what the baseline might be. Like I said, some folk are real proud of their junk, and want a lot for it.

With it not running, it could be simple, could be major. If it was something more serious than say, junk in the carb, electrical issue, I would find a new powertrain. Like I said, I would love a 302. A lot will depend on the body and interior. If that is shot out as well as the engine (and tranny), I won't even bother with it. Not looking to do a full on resto for a work truck.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 8, 2017)

If you are going to use it to work with why not get a newer truck?

As you know you can sink some serious money into an old vehicle and still not add any value to it.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 8, 2017)

Because, newer trucks are pricey, but more importantly to me, they have no room to work on anything. I like old vehicles, because you can get in under the hood, and see everything, and have room to reach stuff. It was much easier in the old days. After the mid 70's, things got complicated, and as a result, more stuff to go bad, and no room to get to the stuff to fix it. Quality went down, because the companies used cheaper parts, more plastic.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 9, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> Because, newer trucks are pricey, but more importantly to me, they have no room to work on anything. I like old vehicles, because you can get in under the hood, and see everything, and have room to reach stuff. It was much easier in the old days. After the mid 70's, things got complicated, and as a result, more stuff to go bad, and no room to get to the stuff to fix it. Quality went down, because the companies used cheaper parts, more plastic.



Actually. As far as quality goes. Today's vehicles are far more dependable than vehicles from the 70's and 80's. you would have been lucky to put more than 100,000 miles on a vehicle back then. To your OP you would need to look at the truck before you make an offer. You will likely be replacing most every piece of rubber and plastic on the whole truck. Let alone the engine. Could be a great find or a piece of junk. Wish you luck with it


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 9, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Actually. As far as quality goes. Today's vehicles are far more dependable than vehicles from the 70's and 80's. you would have been lucky to put more than 100,000 miles on a vehicle back then. To your OP you would need to look at the truck before you make an offer. You will likely be replacing most every piece of rubber and plastic on the whole truck. Let alone the engine. Could be a great find or a piece of junk. Wish you luck with it



I can't speak for every vehicle, just from experience. We had a new PT Cruiser. I loved that thing, as it cruised great on the highway, and I could flat pack it full of stuff. After 3 years maybe, waterpump started going. I couldn't even see where it was, let alone put a hand on it. Mechanics quoted something like $1,200 to replace it, because they would have to jack the motor up to get at it. The fancy alloy wheels, about $200 or more each, that would bend like play doh whenever you had a blowout. Tons of sensors and emission control stuff, chips and circuit boards all like to go bad... I like the old stuff. KISS.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 9, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> Because, newer trucks are pricey, but more importantly to me, they have no room to work on anything. I like old vehicles, because you can get in under the hood, and see everything, and have room to reach stuff. It was much easier in the old days. After the mid 70's, things got complicated, and as a result, more stuff to go bad, and no room to get to the stuff to fix it. Quality went down, because the companies used cheaper parts, more plastic.



I have a 73 F100 that is a sentimental keepsake type truck, but I wouldn't want to keep it on the road as a daily driver 

I think you will be better served to buy something about 20 years old rather than over 40 years old if you intend to use it for a regular driving vehicle.  I had a 96 F150 straight 6 that had all that room under the hood like you want.  



https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/6081032885.html

https://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/cto/6047040331.html


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 9, 2017)

I guess you folks have the wrong impression of what I will be doing. I need it to drag logs, haul trash to the dump or recycle scrap, pick up stuff that won't fit in a Sentra. I don't plan on doing a road trip.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> I guess you folks have the wrong impression of what I will be doing. I need it to drag logs, haul trash to the dump or recycle scrap, pick up stuff that won't fit in a Sentra. I don't plan on doing a road trip.


I would opt to buy one of the runs good but looks like a rust bucket for that purpose.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 9, 2017)

I would take it, depending on how bad it was. I can do mechanical stuff easier than body work, since I have no body tools anymore. With a good shop at my disposal, I could do some paint and body work. As it is, all I have are basic hand tools, a loan a tool program at the parts store, and lots of shade trees.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> I would take it, depending on how bad it was. I can do mechanical stuff easier than body work, since I have no body tools anymore. With a good shop at my disposal, I could do some paint and body work. As it is, all I have are basic hand tools, a loan a tool program at the parts store, and lots of shade trees.


If you get a solid body for less than a grand, you could turn it for a profit. Those are pretty pricey these days. solid collector truck


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 9, 2017)

About $1,300 for a decent running/looking truck.


----------



## ribber (Apr 9, 2017)

Was at an estate auction last year and there was a '73 F100 SWB with a 390 (I think), 4 speed in the floor that went for $2400.
Truck ran and was in fair shape, but I was shocked it went for that. My buddy had his eye on it and had $1500 to spend on it, but he was outbid quickly.
The truck was nowhere close to mint, just a knock around that the old man had bought new (he died and his folks auctioned all his property). Had some rust and tires were dry rotted, but overall decent for age.
Those 70's Ford trucks fetch a premium IF they're in good shape.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 9, 2017)

That $2,400 wasn't nothing. I was watching the Barret Jackson auction, they sold a 1960 VW bus for $200-$250 THOUSAND. They said they also sold a 1975 Bronco for close to $200k. Yet, they had a '09 Shelby 500 KR with 31 original miles, it brought $39k. Prices get real funky, don't they?

Ultimately, I'd settle for another ragged Ranger, or even an S-10 if it was cheap enough. I would love an F100, but a truck is a truck, and I don't have lots of money to spend on anything with all the many other things on my list of stuff to get done. But, since the Ranger died, we've been a one car family. And there are too many things I can't do with a Sentra.


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 10, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> That $2,400 wasn't nothing. I was watching the Barret Jackson auction, they sold a 1960 VW bus for $200-$250 THOUSAND. They said they also sold a 1975 Bronco for close to $200k. Yet, they had a '09 Shelby 500 KR with 31 original miles, it brought $39k. Prices get real funky, don't they?
> 
> Ultimately, I'd settle for another ragged Ranger, or even an S-10 if it was cheap enough. I would love an F100, but a truck is a truck, and I don't have lots of money to spend on anything with all the many other things on my list of stuff to get done. But, since the Ranger died, we've been a one car family. And there are too many things I can't do with a Sentra.



Get you a mini van and a trailer.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 10, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Get you a mini van and a trailer.



Hard enough to get a truck down some of my trails, a trailer won't cut it


----------



## Milkman (Apr 13, 2017)

In the market place

http://www.gon.com/classifieds/auto...vy-c-60-cab-chassis-for-farmlogspreader-truck


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 13, 2017)

Milkman said:


> In the market place
> 
> http://www.gon.com/classifieds/auto...vy-c-60-cab-chassis-for-farmlogspreader-truck



That is a whole lot more truck than I need. I need something a bit smaller to get down these trails, but thanks for the thought


----------



## Stroker (Apr 15, 2017)

"Good" covers a whole lot different opinions. I fool around(bought my avatar new in 76) with the 1973-1979 Ford pick ups. One of the most important things to look for is serious rust, mainly in the floor boards, cab corners, and the bed floor where it meets the front bed end panel. Many of these trucks came with either a 360 or 390 which were discontinued starting in 1977. Other engines offer were the 351C and 351/400M engines. Transmissions offered was either a C4 or C6( the best)automatics, NP 435, T18/T19 manuals. F100 and F150's came with Ford 9" rear ends. Most all parts are available and fairly cheap. These trucks are simple and easy to work on with basic hand tools, if you have any mechanical knowledge. PM me if you need more detailed info. I also have a good supply of used body parts available if you might need some.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 15, 2017)

Truck is gone. Waited too long. Didn't even bother to ask how much. I should have, I'm sure it was worth a chuckle, or a face palm


----------



## Stroker (Apr 16, 2017)

Check CL regularly and be ready with cash in hand, decent trucks can be bought for $1000-1500. Stay away from fuel injection and computers for ez of maintenance/trouble shooting. Be prepared to buy a set of tires, most will need them, use this as a bargaining tool. I prefer manual trans, I can replace a bad  clutch, auto's get pulled and taken to a local repair shop=more $$. If I was going to buy an old 70's model truck it would be a Chevy/GM, they ride better, parts are every where, and cheaper. Ford was bad about changing part numbers in the middle of a year run. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 16, 2017)

Stroker said:


> Check CL regularly and be ready with cash in hand, decent trucks can be bought for $1000-1500. Stay away from fuel injection and computers for ez of maintenance/trouble shooting. Be prepared to buy a set of tires, most will need them, use this as a bargaining tool. I prefer manual trans, I can replace a bad  clutch, auto's get pulled and taken to a local repair shop=more $$. If I was going to buy an old 70's model truck it would be a Chevy/GM, they ride better, parts are every where, and cheaper. Ford was bad about changing part numbers in the middle of a year run. Good luck in your quest.



Somebody gets it! I hate the new computerized stuff, all jammed in. Only a 6 y.o. girl could fit their hands inside. I like the style of the Ford over Chevy, purely a personal thing. As far as changing parts numbers, the worst I ever dealt with was a late 80's or early 90's Chevy Blazer. I needed to change the front wheel bearings in it. But, it had 4wd hubs in it, even though it was a 2wd. Cost just doubled. Then I find out that it was one of 2 years where the hub was made in Canadia, and you had to special order from the dealer. The price just quadrupled.


----------

